# Bad B&M! Tobacco World in Marietta, GA



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

*Not sure the best forum to post this in, feel free to move it if it needs to go somewhere else! I'd really like others to hear this story!*

I know some others on here will share my sentiments on Tobacco World!

I'm only posting this up after several experiences with this B&M, it really stinks that they guys aren't more helpful as they have a great selection. I actually think that may be part of the issue.

I've been in several times looking for new items - Illusione mj12 and Cuchillos Cubanos. I asked if they carried the Cuchillos Cubanos and the guy there barked "WHAT!" at me, I repeated myself and he repsonded with "NO! NO!" and swung his hand in a GTFO motion, like he was shooing away a fly - he then turned and walked out of the humi.

They are having an event on Saturday and Eddie Ortega is going to be there. I've been looking to score a box of Cubaos so I called to see what time the event was and how much the cigars were per box. I was told "Man, I'm with 2 customers right now." when I asked the box price.

These guys have been around a while and they make it obvious they don't give a damn - that's too bad.

I wanted to post this as a note to others looking for a B&M and also to see if anyone can recommend a B&M on the NW side of Atlanta that has a great selection - Tat, Illusione, Pepin, Fuente - most every popular brand. I really would prefer not to continue giving these guys business.

*THREE STRIKES FOR THESE GUYS!!!
WARNING - There's foul language in the text below - used to relate the story as it happened!*

You guys will not even believe this story it's so over the top. I'll try my best to relate it as close as possible to the exact events....

I called Tobacco World today to see if they had the Nub Maduro, Paulie answered the phone and told me that they did. I was using this as kind of a test - I wanted to see how they acted when I called based on the last couple times - Paulie was helpful and mostly friendly this time (he was the same guy that brushed me away last week) and I told him thanks and headed over there at lunch today.

I get to the shop and Paulie comes in the humidor and asks if I need help, told him I was there for the Nub Maduros and he said they just got them in, he even took the time to find them in the shipment and get them for me. I grabbed 4 of them and 2 Los Imperialistas and headed to the checkout.

Put them on the counter and as he was ringing me up I asked if they'd gotten anything else in today and then specifically asked if they had the Illusione mj12. Paulie kind of looked at me and said, "Huh"? I told him it was a new size from Illusione, a foil wrapped cigar. This is where it gets interesting...

There's a guy sitting behind the counter at a computer, with his back to me. I am 99% positive that this is the owner and his name is Robert. When Robert heard me ask about the mj12 he blurted out "I can't have EVERY F$$$ size!"... I wasn't sure if I heard him correct so I said, "Excuse me"... At this point he spun around in his chair and started shaking his hands as he spoke, he said "I've got 12 F$$$ sizes of Illusione in there, almost every size and I can't have every one they carry - I can't turn this into a F$$$ Illusione store!" Damn. I was literally shellshocked and stood there for maybe 3 seconds before it really hit me that he just went off because I asked for a certain size cigar.

At this point I took my fingers and flicked all of the cigars in the floor and said, "You guys have a horrible reputation around town for being jerks, and I sure see why. Keep your cigars, I'll never shop here again!" His reply... "F$$$ you, you fat F$$$ slob! I don't need your F$$$ business and I don't care what my reputation is!" I swear guys... this is exactly the way this happened.

Now I'm out the front door and another customer is coming in, I told him "Don't give these guys any business! This guys in here cussing and calling me a fat slob just because I asked for a cigar he didn't have!" The guy said "No, are you serious" and I said "Oh, yeah, dead serious."

I was parked along the sidewalk just in front of the store so I'm now getting into my truck. This guy literally followed me out to my truck in order to cuss me out some more, he was pissed because I told the guy coming in not to shop there. He went on about "sure buddy, tell eveyone!" and I told him "I'm a member of several online communities and I'm going to share this story on every one." He told me he didn't give a damn what I did and even said "Why don't you get your little friends together and come here and picket the store?"

I told him he was a jerk and a jackass and he didn't need to act that way, I even said - "You could have just said, no - we don't have that size" to which he replied "Yeah I could have, but I didn't, that's not my personality. You either like me or you don't and since you obviously don't get the F$$$ outta here you F$$$ *******!" I can honestly say that's the first time I've been called a *******. I said, "What's your name?" of course he said he wasn't going to tell me and said "I don't know your name, why should I tell you mine" I said "My name is Tim Dennis." He still didn't give his name...

At this point I am fuming mad... I haven't been this mad in a long time. So, I walked calmly over to the front of the store where he had a card table full of empty cigar boxes and flung the table and boxes down the sidewalk. Normally I'd think, "man, I should go flip over that table full of cigar boxes" but then I'd walk away. This guy pushed my buttons and I had to do it. After that, I calmly walked to my truck and got my cell phone and went to take a picture of him and the boxes, he stepped aside so I got a pic of the boxes. Then I calmly waled to my truck and drove away - I didn't say another word to him - the whole time I'm pulling out he's cussing and shaking his fists.

Whew... this was one crazy experience. I was planning to go to an event there Saturday and getting a box - that won't happen now.

*B/SOTL... I really want to show these guys they can't act like this. If you're in the Atlanta area I urge you to boycott Tobacco World. I'd also like it if people would call them and tell them that they won't stand for situations like this, feel free to use my name if they want it. I'd love for them to know that burning a good paying customer can have a backlash - whether he thinks it can or not.*

*Here's their contact info:
Tobacco World
700 Sandy Plains Rd # A
Marietta, GA 30066
678-290-1255*

Employees that I know of:
Paulie - (Paulie's 50/50, he's not friendly but he's OK sometimes)
Red - (Red is a decent guy and will usually be friendly and helpful
Robert - (The owner and one of the rudest people I've ever met)


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn that's horrible Tim. I will give them a call!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Note to self: Never, never, NEVER go there!!!

I would indeed consider his "picket" suggestion, perhaps during the afore mentioned "event". The Bastid'!!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Damn that's horrible Tim. I will give them a call!


Thanks! I appreciate the support!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW! I think they teach that as the "what not to do" in Business 101!!! Ive been there before with bike shops. They think you should have the same knowledge as them and if you ask a stupid question they instantly turn on you. Maybe all the members here should fire them some hate mail.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for sharing this...


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

slyder said:


> WOW! I think they teach that as the "what not to do" in Business 101!!! Ive been there before with bike shops. They think you should have the same knowledge as them and if you ask a stupid question they instantly turn on you. Maybe all the members here should fire them some hate mail.


One of the other BOTL's on here is intending to get a petition together and take copies of it to the reps on Saturday at the event. He's going to seal it in an envelope and ask them to read it.

We'd really love to get a TON of 'signatures' on the petition... he'll post in here in a bit what the text will be and if you'd like your name included please feel free to post here or PM one of us.



joncaputo said:


> thanks for sharing this...


My pleasure, for sure. Very glad to have a forum where this can reach so many people!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I know this place that Tim is talking about and this is totally unacceptable behavior on the owners part to do this. There are a lot of good brothers who have read about this and share the same feelings,,,this is something that needs to be shouted from the rooftops as it truly does affect those who love this hobby. I am going to start a petition that underscores the story that Tim wrote and give it to the Cigar Reps on Saturday and I would love to have as many names ( ID's) as possible to have on this petition so that they will bring pressure on this B&M to start being true to the nature of being a place that caters to BOTL/SOTL. Everyone's help will be appreciated and there is truly strength in numbers,,,,a simple bump would suffice.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in just tell me what to do!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll sign.

You should write the store's brand reps (Illusione and whatever else their big brands are) and tell them what an "ambassador of the brand" they have.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

show me where the dotted line is


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I'm in just tell me what to do!


 Thx,,,you've already done it. If you call the store directly and tell them your displeasure as to how they treat good BOTL that would be great as well as some of the brothers have done that already. We readily understand the reluctance of some to call directly and a statement by you in this thread or a PM to me is very helpful to give to the Reps on Sat.


Jack Straw said:


> I'll sign.
> 
> You should write the store's brand reps (Illusione and whatever else their big brands are) and tell them what an "ambassador of the brand" they have.


Thx Jack,,,this is being done as we speak. Again, this is not being done with antagonistic tendancies but rather as a reaction to some very rude and offensive behavior exhibited by a B&M that has a very bad reputation and it's time this kind of activity stops.:anim_soapbox:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> show me where the dotted line is


Thx Ben,,,,all you need to do is what you just posted and that is telling us you agree and I will add your ID on the petition.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad I'm not on the east coast. I'd probably go in there just to waste their time.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats odd... Every single B&M owner that I have encountered have been some of the coolest cats that I've known.. from my local tinderbox guy to Dan at newhavanacigars.com... I've been in Dan's warehouse and smoked with him as his warehouse is literally around the corner from my civilian employer. This just seems odd someone who is into cigars acts like this much less owns a cigar business....

Luckily because of the internet you places like newhavanacigars, ci, cbid famous-smoke etc... give those guys your money because they all have awesome customer service and deserve your business and im sure have much better prices


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

His actions are totally rediculous and asinine. I will never, nor will I advise anyone to ever visit this place. Please add my name to the list.

Thanks!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry that you had to deal with all that BS Tim! You would think that in today's economy, the owner would bend over backwards to get your sale! At least pretend he wants your sale!!!


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

With customer service like that, they won't be around for long. It appears you aren't the only dissatisfied customer.

Post a review below so others searching for a B&M in your area will know.

Please add my name to the petition. I added a review on Google also, to warn other potential victims. If other BOTL/SOTL would do as well we might prevent future incidents.

Tobacco World of Marietta, GA


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Thats odd... Every single B&M owner that I have encountered have been some of the coolest cats that I've known.. from my local tinderbox guy to Dan at newhavanacigars.com... I've been in Dan's warehouse and smoked with him as his warehouse is literally around the corner from my civilian employer. This just seems odd someone who is into cigars acts like this much less owns a cigar business....
> 
> Luckily because of the internet you places like newhavanacigars, ci, cbid famous-smoke etc... give those guys your money because they all have awesome customer service and deserve your business and im sure have much better prices


Exactly! That was what shocked me the most! Cigar people are usually some of the nicest out there - this is a true brotherhood!



beaglepower said:


> With customer service like that, they won't be around for long. It appears you aren't the only dissatisfied customer.
> 
> Post a review below so others searching for a B&M in your area will know.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this info, I'll definitely add my review and I hope that people see that when looking for a B&M.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I'm in on the petition ... totally unacceptable and the makers he represents should know


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I added a review to google as well. Put my name on the list. I have never heard of anything like this before, terrible.


----------



## Quisby (Jan 1, 2009)

Signed. This is unbelievable, both B&M's I go to have awesome owners/employees.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

This is kinda sad. As a strictly online cigar purchaser it makes me want to stick to online rather than searching out a local B&M


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Thx guys,,,I keep adding to the list and I also ran a post on Google as well. Thank God that most B&M's are not like this place which is why this place needs to be taught an invaluable lesson in cigarnomics.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Gary, throw my name on..

Free Enterprise has its own punishment...


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

Put me on the list. Even in Communist Cuba, the worst service I ever had was NEVER this bad.



Jonesee said:


> Gary, throw my name on..
> 
> Free Enterprise has its own punishment...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> At this point I took my fingers and *flicked all of the cigars in the floor* and said, "You guys have a horrible reputation around town for being jerks, and I sure see why. Keep your cigars, I'll never shop here again!" His reply... "F$$$ you, you fat F$$$ slob! I don't need your F$$$ business and I don't care what my reputation is!" I swear guys... this is exactly the way this happened.
> 
> At this point I am fuming mad... I haven't been this mad in a long time. So, I walked calmly over to the front of the store where he had a card table full of empty cigar boxes and *flung the table and boxes down the sidewalk.* Normally I'd think, "man, I should go flip over that table full of cigar boxes" but then I'd walk away. This guy pushed my buttons and I had to do it. After that, I calmly walked to my truck and got my cell phone and went to take a picture of him and the boxes, he stepped aside so *I got a pic of the boxes.* Then I calmly waled to my truck and drove away - I didn't say another word to him - the whole time I'm pulling out he's cussing and shaking his fists.


I understand your frustration and empathize with you. Face to face customer service a waning art.

I am curious about a couple of things. Are you saying that your "flicked" the cigars you had selected for purchase onto the floor?

Can you post the photo of the empty cigar boxes and card table arrangement you took?

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

In the event my displeasure in this wasn't clear enough in my previous post, PLEASE add me to the list, in *BIG BOLD LETTERS*.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm moving to Marietta in September for Chiropractic school and definately will not be providing ANY business to these people ever.

Damn! It's amazing that people with such a great job and being in an atmosphere condusive to kicking back and relaxing, would have such a bad attitude towards customers. Where is their business ethics?

What other shops around the Marietta/NW Atlanta area do you recommend? Like I said, I'll be moving there in Sept. and like to throw business towards good cigar shops every once in a while.

Sign me up on the petition too!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't throw a guy's boxes all over the place
and try to torpedo his business because he was an asshole
and was rude to me.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Put my name down Frank Flores AKA tx_tuff from Puff. Eddie knows me personally. Tim PM me and I will give you Eddie's email. It is prob to late for him to cancel but he should know about it. Or you can email from EO's website EOBRANDS.COM. Eddie and Erik are awesome guys.


----------



## Chevy Man (May 3, 2009)

Put my name on the list. It just amazes me how people can tack customers for granted.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Put me on the list as well!!


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd like to see the petition. I'd sign.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Put me down.

While I also wouldnt have tossed the boxes, I can certainly see good reason for your ire. Also, it's not like this was the first time you were treated rudely there, so it's obviously pattern behavior there. That stuff starts at the top. One a-hole can ruin a good business.

Thing is, in this economy, businesses who dont kiss customers butts will find themselves flipping burgers... then again, McDonalds aint hiring either. If B&Ms insulted every overweight person, people who drive tractors, have sunburns on the back of their necks, or people who asked for something they didnt have, there would be no cigar industry.

Hang the bastids high!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I wanted to make a comment on the table flipping and what led up to that.

This was not the first time I'd been cussed at in here - but I blew it off the other times and left. I went to this shop because of their excellent selection - if there was a shop in town that would get something first it would be them. I brushed his attitude off at least half a dozen other times and just said - Oh, he's just mad a the world, forget about it.

Yesterday he went beyond a little swearing and launched a personal assault. While I won't say I'm a sensitive guy, I will say that nobody likes to be called a "fat f'ing slob" - much less several times. I've put up with this for 37 years. Most peoples' attitudes towards fat folks effect everything we do, I could go into more detail but that's all I'll say about that.

I did try to leave, he followed me out the front door and to my vehicle in order to continue tearing into me. More names, more attacks, more cussing at me.

I intended to cause no damage to his business by flipping the table. It was a flimsy card table with some empty cigar boxes for sale for $1-$2. I knew that dumping this over would do nothing more than cause him the inconvenience of picking them up - and that is exactly what I wanted to do. If I damaged anything at all I would pay for it instanatly. It was not a snap decision to dump that table over - and the only reason I did is because I knew it would cause nothing more than an inconvenience.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

carterwsu said:


> I'm moving to Marietta in September for Chiropractic school and definately will not be providing ANY business to these people ever.
> 
> Damn! It's amazing that people with such a great job and being in an atmosphere condusive to kicking back and relaxing, would have such a bad attitude towards customers. Where is their business ethics?
> 
> ...


There are plenty of good places to get cigars in Atlanta and if you will PM me I will give you a list of stores for you to get what you need. You have been added to the list of distinguished brothers.



Hermit said:


> Personally, I wouldn't throw a guy's boxes all over the place
> and try to torpedo his business because he was an asshole
> and was rude to me.


While I understand your thoughts here please understand that it wasn't just a one time event for this owner to be a jackass. He is known for this kind of customer service and doesn't care who comes into his store or how he treats them. He freely admits to being like he is and if people don't like how he does business they can go "F" themselves. Now, having said that and knowing how he is I think he is very fortunate that only a flimsy table and a few empty cigar boxes were flipped. He's going to catch somebody on a bad day who isn't going to deal with his kind of Customer Service and flip him over the hood of a car and drive him home.:drum:


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Put me on the list, Kevin Chamberlain Chattanooga, TN. I will remember never to go in there on any road trips. There is no sense in people acting like that especially the owner. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

timd... seriously.. if you want ANY illusione.. they can be purchased at New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor Dan the guy that runs/owns the site is an awesome guy and deserves yours business buy from him he will guarantee satisfaction, answer any questions you may have and make sure your product arrives in good condition and if it doesnt then he will make it right without any issues


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Put my name down Frank Flores AKA tx_tuff from Puff. Eddie knows me personally. Tim PM me and I will give you Eddie's email. It is prob to late for him to cancel but he should know about it. Or you can email from EO's website EOBRANDS.COM. Eddie and Erik are awesome guys.


I hope Eddie reads this thread.. he seems like an good guy from all the interviews I've seen he has done. I'd like to see him pull something from the Miller Highlife commercials, walk in there and pull all his product off the shelf and take it back saying that his product is only for sale by people who promote the BOTL/SOTL culture of friendliness and just walk out with it


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Add my name to the list too, Don Arnott, I'm never going to be in GA again but this crap has to stop!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

winston said:


> Put me on the list, Kevin Chamberlain Chattanooga, TN. I will remember never to go in there on any road trips. There is no sense in people acting like that especially the owner. Thank you for the heads up.


Hey Bro, if you ever do come to Atlanta feel free to drop me a line - we have a local club here and we herf pretty regularly.

Also, if you ever get over to Knoxville check out Leaf and Ale. Mike Nelson is the owner and a great BOTL! Ask for Mike and tell him Tim D sent you. :wink:



Acesfull said:


> timd... seriously.. if you want ANY illusione.. they can be purchased at New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor Dan the guy that runs/owns the site is an awesome guy and deserves yours business buy from him he will guarantee satisfaction, answer any questions you may have and make sure your product arrives in good condition and if it doesnt then he will make it right without any issues


Thanks for the info!

I ended up ordering the Cuchillos Cubanos from New Havana, ordered on a Friday and received them on Monday! They were in a vacuum sealed pouch with a humi pack. I was very impressed and may hit them up for a box of eccj's.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I think i would have to report them to the Better Business Bureau. If enough people report them there, i'm sure someone would go an investigate this BS and possibly fine them. I wouldnt have put up with that type of treatment either; but then again, I do support the second amendment and he would have thought twice about following any one else back to their truck if he did it to me. So the tossing of the empties was a good relief expression I think (Reminds me of the movie "Falling Down" in the convinece store scene).


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

itsme_timd said:


> I wanted to make a comment on the table flipping and what led up to that.


Don't worry about it. Whilst I wouldn't have flipped the table either I will admit if this guy came following me to my car slinging insults the result would've been far worse... I would've decked him and laid him out. No kidding. I have no tolerance for confrontation especially when I did nothing to provoke it.

As for your story, wow... that is some serious stuff! I can't recall ever having anyone get so nasty to me to my face. I guess that's a good thing  I definitely would never shop there again, and just like you I would spread the word big time!

Rev.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Don't worry about it. Whilst I wouldn't have flipped the table either I will admit if this guy came following me to my car slinging insults the result would've been far worse... I would've decked him and laid him out. No kidding. I have no tolerance for confrontation especially when I did nothing to provoke it.


You'd risk felony charges, 'cause some asshole called you a name?
Take a deep breath, my friend.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Hermit said:


> You'd risk felony charges, 'cause some asshole called you a name?
> Take a deep breath, my friend.


This was much more than name calling, perhaps my account of the story was not accurate - or maybe there are some that are more passive than I am.

I definitely felt threatened by this guy, and while I do not bear arms I can say that if there was someone that was lawfully carrying a firearm he would have been given good reason to let that be known so this owner didn't take his attacks to a physical level.

I am a very big guy, and I can tell you that if I was not he may have been more physically aggressive towards me. This was not, by any means, simple name calling.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> I ended up ordering the Cuchillos Cubanos from New Havana, ordered on a Friday and received them on Monday! They were in a vacuum sealed pouch with a humi pack. I was very impressed and may hit them up for a box of eccj's.


 He is out of eccj's but The Party Source does have them for $85 a box, just grabbed a box last week! The Party Source

They arent listed on the website but you'll have to call but they do have them


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> He is out of eccj's but The Party Source does have them for $85 a box, just grabbed a box last week! The Party Source
> 
> They arent listed on the website but you'll have to call but they do have them


How ironic, I just got off the phone with Eric at the Party Source 15 minutes ago ordering a box of eccj's! Never ordered from them before but they were recommended to me as well.

Also just sent Mr. Ortega an email telling him why I wouldn't be at his event on Saturday and shared a link to this thread.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Guys lets keep in mind there are always two sides to every story. In this case if anyone wants to get the B&Ms side their contact information is listed in the first post of this thread. In the meantime I am not a big fan of these kinds of threads especially when both sides arent represented here in the forums. I am going to close this up and anyone who wants to discuss this further with our BOTL itsme_timd with this issue can PM him direct.

thanks


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

PM sent to OP. OP responded. We are good here. Thread closed.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The OP send me a PM and asked me to post this update.

"UPDATE: Last week a friend of mine asked me to take him by Tobacco World while we were out to get something he could only get there. I reluctantly took him and waited in the truck. After a few minutes he came out and asked me to come in, telling me that Robert wanted to speak with me to clear things up.

When I walked in the store Robert approached me and apologized, and shook my hand. I apologized as well and told him I appreciated the fact that he apologized. What transpired at Tobacco World was very unfortunate - but I do appreciate the fact that he extended an apology."


----------

